# Finally got a red on the fly



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

Been out the past couple of mornings from Jim's. Got a bunch of topwater strikes on a chartreuse gurgler, but it was just small specks. Headed out today with my new lamson liquid reel and finally landed a red! My casting still sucks but is improving a lot, but I really wish I would have bought a 7 or 8wt instead of this beefy 9 so these slots would be a little more fun to catch. Now I just gotta find some bulls to test out this rod properly


----------



## HReid (Feb 28, 2018)

Nice work man! Them reds aint easy on fly around here.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

that's a good fish!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Now upgrade and get ya a bull!!! Good job on the catch!!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Take that rig to some dock lights one night, tons of fun


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

sure said:


> Take that rig to some dock lights one night, tons of fun


Man, I have been trying. I've been out in Mulat bayou and Bayou Texar....and 3 mile a few times and have had 0 luck. I've thrown white clousers, black sliders, gurglers, poppers

I haven't given up yet though.


----------



## Highrack (Aug 15, 2018)

Outstanding!


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats.....always fun on a fly rod!


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 9, 2010)

Are you not seeing reds or just not hooking up?


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

TheBeeDeeGee said:


> Man, I have been trying. I've been out in Mulat bayou and Bayou Texar....and 3 mile a few times and have had 0 luck. I've thrown white clousers, black sliders, gurglers, poppers
> 
> I haven't given up yet though.



I'd shoot for the bays and intracoastal docks this time of year. More fish in the bayous in fall/winter.


----------

